# Not Skinny but an Incredible Feat



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not a skinny water report but I have to brag about my 14-year old son's catch of a lifetime!

Spent the day fishing on Thursday with our buddy Charlie Stuve out of Jupiter Inlet. Loaded the well with 200 sardines just outside the inlet and headed out in search of Muttons. Charlie had a 12lb and 17lb Mutton this week so we had high expectations. Had my 14-year old son and his buddy on board for a trip before school begins on Monday. Set up in 120' and from the first drop had solid action all day. Caught Muttons, Mangroves, Big Kings, Blue Runners, Spinner Sharks and got schooled by a few fish we couldn't stop. Highlight of the trip was when my son yells from the bow "HUGE WAHOO". This sucker looked like a log in the water and was all lit up, swims up to the boat and circles us twice. We only have snapper rigs with 30lb fluoro leaders. His buddy grabs a small blue runner from the well and flips it out to the Hoo who instantly attacks it and slices it in half. Charlie and I are running around the boat like crazy men looking for a wire rig when my 14-year old son tosses a 6" sardine on a mono leader out out to the Hoo and he eats! Well all hell breaks lose and we chase the thing for 30 minutes and my son does an incredible job dancing this thing around the boat, nearly falling overboard twice. Got her next to the boat and we sink 2 gaffs in her and haul her in. Taped out at 70" and weighed 65lbs on a digital scale back at the dock. My son is 6'2" so you get an idea of the size. Ended up the day in the lnlet catching a bunch of nice Snook. Once in a life experience and my boy did real good today.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

wow!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice job dad  thats one you guys wont soon forget


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice indeed! Great job dad, son and crew!


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

helluva trip. that woo is a stud!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome job on mono leader!!


----------

